# Tivo Bolt Video - Skip Mode, Quick Mode, 30 Second Skip



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

Another quick video I slapped together which illustrates the following features:
Skip Mode 
Quick Mode
30 Second Skip

Not much to see when it comes to Skip mode as it is over in a flash as the commercials all disappear and next segment of show starts playing.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Really not much to see, as video is set to private


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tivo_guy_here said:


> really not much to see, as video is set to private


+1


----------



## morbidz (Aug 19, 2015)

*Quick*ly *Skip*ped right through it in under 30 seconds....video is Private


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry about that. I have no idea how private got checked on the video. Fixed it now.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Another excellent video. Thank you!


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Nice to see quickmode in action to know what to expect for Roamio (or from my mini sooner than the roamio). 30 second skip looks the same as current roamio/mini.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

If you're in QuickMode and come to a commercial break and either use SkipMode, 30 sec skip or FF through the commercial break, does it maintain QuickMode coming out of the break when you hit PLAY again?


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> If you're in QuickMode and come to a commercial break and either use SkipMode, 30 sec skip or FF through the commercial break, does it maintain QuickMode coming out of the break when you hit PLAY again?


Yes


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Is there any way to get the 30 second skip to not fast forward and just go to the 30 second mark? Like I am able to do on all previous tivo boxes that I have owned. 

I tried to do the sps30s trick but the quick mode was invoked during the trick application so that sequence appears to be out.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dnorth12 said:


> Is there any way to get the 30 second skip to not fast forward and just go to the 30 second mark? Like I am able to do on all previous tivo boxes that I have owned.
> 
> I tried to do the sps30s trick but the quick mode was invoked during the trick application so that sequence appears to be out.


This might be helpful:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507859&page=4


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> This might be helpful:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507859&page=4


Thanks for the link.

But what is really weird is that what I did actually worked, even though quick got invoked. I read the post you linked to you and tested my skip again and found it working. Cool...


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

On my Roamio Mini that was recently updated to QuickMode, the QuickMode is still on after numerous skips of 30 sec, 1 min, & 1 min 30 sec.

MAYBE IT IS A PROBLEM WITH THE BOLT.

I hope the Roamio Pro updates later this month will work more like the Mini and less like the Bolt for QuickMode.



HarperVision said:


> If you're in QuickMode and come to a commercial break and either use SkipMode, 30 sec skip or FF through the commercial break, does it maintain QuickMode coming out of the break when you hit PLAY again?


----------

